# Beau Rivage Beach Hotel. Larnaca, Cyprus



## urbexrookie (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's what it used to look like:

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-hotel-394...otel_club-i;_ylt=AkVlr6_Ogv96lXpqnsbQF4riphQB

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/LocationPhotos-g190379-d454930-Beau_Rivage-Larnaca.html#1838962

And here's what it looks like now:

Its supposed to be undergoing rennovation, but all the rooms have effectively been stripped and now abandoned

The Entrance










Lobby













Outside


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Feb 21, 2010)

Oooft! That's seen better days.

I like the vase things though. Would go nicely in my room.


----------



## Locksley (Feb 21, 2010)

Dieter_Schmidt said:


> Oooft! That's seen better days.
> 
> I like the vase things though. Would go nicely in my room.



you must have a bloody big room lol

Interesting pics, thanks for posting


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Feb 21, 2010)

Locksley said:


> you must have a bloody big room lol
> 
> Interesting pics, thanks for posting



Sadly not, but by the looks of those vases, they seem to be pillars of some sort, so i could knock down the wall between my room and the livingroom, stick the vase in between, and just plaster up the gaps at the sides. Then I could admire the vase from two different rooms.


----------



## Derek (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sorry, I'll read that again...

So does that mean the kids must not privately owned by some business then or what?

Derek


----------



## mookster (Feb 24, 2010)

also, it implies you shouldn't use the lifts in case you cause a fire or earthquake


----------

